# Famous Sex Quotes



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Famous Sex Quotes

Tom Clancy: "I believe that sex is one of the most beautiful, 
natural wholesome things that money can buy."

Steve Martin: "You know "that look" women get when they want sex? 
Me neither."

Drew Carey: "Sex without love is a meaningless experience, 
but as meaningless experiences go, it's pretty damned good."

Woody Allen: "Having sex is like playing bridge.If you don't have 
a good partner, you'd better have a good hand."

Rodney Dangerfield: "If it weren't for pickpockets I'd have no sex 
life at all."

Rodney Dangerfield: "My wife said she'd like to have sex in the back 
seat of the car...and she wanted me to drive."

George Burns: "It isn't premarital sex if you have no intention of 
getting married."

George Burns: "Sex at age 90 is like trying to shoot pool with a 
rope."

Lynn Lavner: "There are a number of mechanical devices which increase sexual arousal,particularly in women ... among these is the 
Mercedes-Benz 500SL."

Harvey Korman: "Using Viagra is like putting a new flagpole on a 
condemned building."


----------

